# Benefits of rope halters?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I use rope halters on all my horses because they are easier for me to use, they fit a wider range of head sizes, they won't break (which IMHO is a good thing), and they have a bit more bite than a nylon halter if you ever need it...but sit softly on the horse when you don't. And, even though there are a lot of people that don't agree with it, yes, I do tie my horses solid in rope halters.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree. My gelding used to be a total A** when I would lunge him, I just had a nylon halter and nylon lunge rope, he would pull soo hard, he would actually drag me around. I heard some really good things about rope halters so I decided to try one.

And WOW! He now lunges PERFECTLY. I was stunned. I also trailer trained him in it. When we first got him, it took us 2 hours to get him on (6 people tried) and I was able to completely train him and a couple of weeks by doing 20-30 minute lessons with him.

I LOVE rope halters. I have the Stacy Westfall Halter and 20f lead/lunge.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Use them all the time & as others have said they are great because they are far less likely to break (which is a good thing, since breakaway halters, in my opinion, are more likely to create a "puller" than a good solid rope halter) They also add pressure in the right areas better than a nylon and as smrobs said, fit more horses.
Just be sure to tie it properly and not in a knot that would be impossible to get undone if the horse did tighten up on it. You also want to tie it so it doesn't loosen off


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I use them all the time. Also, you should never need to cut the knot. The loop on the near side bends as the knot tightens. Simply push from behind with your finger to unbend, and the knot gets looser.

I ops checked that after using one to teach my mare to tie. Worked fine.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are some photos that might help 
Just make sure to bring the tail end *behind* and around like in the second photo so that it tightens up on the halter itself and not the tie string.
Alot of people bring it up and across the front and this will make a mean knot if the horse does pull


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

bsms said:


> I use them all the time. Also, you should never need to cut the knot. The loop on the near side bends as the knot tightens. Simply push from behind with your finger to unbend, and the knot gets looser.
> 
> I ops checked that after using one to teach my mare to tie. Worked fine.


To the OP, if the rope halter is tied correctly, it should not need to be cut off. This is a good picture bsms posted. A good rule that helps me remember how to correctly tie is if you imagine the purple part as a "post" and the upper pink part as a "rail", like a fence. You never want to tie a horse to a railing because it isn't sturdy, a post is must more stable. So the knot should be around the post. Hopefully that makes sense.

Incorrectly tied:








And remember that the tail should be pointed away from the horses eye.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I like em becasue I can get any color I want. 100 foot of line from Lowes makes me a halter, a set of braided reins and a braided lead line for about $9


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I love rope halters. I think a horse is much more respectful in one. The only time I tie up in anything besides a rope halter is in the trailer - I use a flat nylon halter in the trailer since there is a tendency for the horse to use the halter/trailer tie for balance. I keep the rope halters handy in case I need to switch out when we are at our destination.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I use rope halters on my horse and I also tie him solid in it. I float him with it as well. My farrier has one with her all the time as a lot of her clients, myself included, often can't be around when she's there so she has the benefit of having the rope halter to be able to fit a very wide range of horses.
The only thing that I won't do is leave it on them loose in the paddock. The owner of my old lease horse did that against my warnings he ended up with the cheek piece of it stuck between his hoof and shoe. He wouldn't let anyone catch him no matter what we tried so we had to try and wait it out until it snapped and then try catch him to make sure he was ok. It was a very cheap nylon blend rope so we're lucky that it did snap.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

I always use a rope halter for everything. I make them myself aswell because it's even cheaper.  I also use rope to rope. No buckles or clips. I use a rope halter tied to a rope lead rope. I also ride him like this.

I always tie up my horse solid to a fixed point. I never use a break away tie point because if your horse pulls and it breaks free then you've just taught the horse that it can get free on it's own. Bad lessons.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I love my rope halter! Waayyy easier to fit than pretty much any other halter. I do almost everything with it. I've even tried riding in it (not the easiest when your horse has not the slightest idea of how to neck rein). 

The one thing is that I *never* trailer with a rope halter. If something happens, the horse isn't going to get free. I always trailer with a properly fitted leather halter.


----------



## montana (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree. I love the rope halters. They have a little extra bite if you need it. My horse responds much better in a rope halter and I find that I have to use alot less pressure and get to release pressure much quicker with it. It's important to tie it correctly for it to be safe and there are some great posts with pictures showing the correct way to tie.


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues (Nov 29, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I agree. My gelding used to be a total A** when I would lunge him, I just had a nylon halter and nylon lunge rope, he would pull soo hard, he would actually drag me around. I heard some really good things about rope halters so I decided to try one.
> 
> And WOW! He now lunges PERFECTLY. I was stunned. I also trailer trained him in it. When we first got him, it took us 2 hours to get him on (6 people tried) and I was able to completely train him and a couple of weeks by doing 20-30 minute lessons with him.
> 
> I LOVE rope halters. I have the Stacy Westfall Halter and 20f lead/lunge.


just sort of a heads up: nylon leads can give you terrible rope burn (trust me I know) Just for safety either use a cotton rope (can find ones with really nice weight) or wear gloves. The cotton will not burn as bad.


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues (Nov 29, 2011)

Arksly said:


> I love my rope halter! Waayyy easier to fit than pretty much any other halter. I do almost everything with it. I've even tried riding in it (not the easiest when your horse has not the slightest idea of how to neck rein).
> 
> The one thing is that I *never* trailer with a rope halter. If something happens, the horse isn't going to get free. I always trailer with a properly fitted leather halter.


I agree. it will also hurt him. The extra bite is not allways a good thing.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't lie, I'm a crazy halter person that loves nylon. If I switch to a different horse, I buy it a brand-new 3-ply nylon halter in the colour I think matches the horse best. 
Dude had royal blue, Lucky has Red, Fancy had black, and so on.
I just don't think that unless in an emergency that I'll be using the same halter on another horse. I guess it's kind of like a halter hoarding issue? Haha.
But, I am getting a rope halter my next trip out to the tack store, because ai thought it'd be a good idea just to have in case my 4 halters I have so far break. . I'm hoping I'll like it, because I'll probably start buying nylon and rope halter pairs next, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I use rope halters, and have a variety that I can utilise; from softer two knot noseband ones, to harder four knot noseband ones. I use them like any training tool...I expect the horse, once he is trained, to be able to easily switch from a rope halter, to a flat leather or nylon halter if I wish and work just as softly. If he takes advantage of the flat halter, I can switch back, but for the most part, I can work them with whatever type with just as much response...atleast that is my goal in training. 

As far as tying, I usually do not tie fast in a rope halter...teach my horses to ground tie, or will loop over a railing a few times, or use a tie ring (especially if it's a horse I'm training). ONLY in extreme cases will I ever tie a horse fast and let him "quote unquote" fight it out...but usually my ground tying and other methods leading up to solid tying get the job done so I don't have to resort to that ever. 

Safety issues, yes, they do stay on, and they will not release like a leather halter, break away halter, or even some nylon halters, so they are NOT a turn out halter by anymeans. I don't EVER trailer in a rope halter, unless there is a blocker ring in the trailer, or the trailer is large enough to allow my horse to be loose in it.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I discovered them 3 years ago. The only time I haven't used one is when I was sedating Ella, she'd end up leaning on it and the nylon was easier on her sleepy head. I hate using the nylon ones now just no feel. 

I even work Prin in a rope halter concentrating heavilly on dressage. 

I never solid tie with any thing but I use double baling twine so it takes a fair effort to break.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

